# Electrolux Aircon Model CAL.61.401 (yr2000?) Performance



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

I took the top cover off my roof-mounted (2.1Kw) Electrolux Aircon yesterday to see if it needed topping up because it seemed rather weedy whilst on holiday last year. The unit is actually sealed, like a domestic refrigerator and cannot be topped up. I did notice though that the heat exchanger gets warm, the pipes feel cold and condensed water onto them and it seemed to work much better than last year. My conclusion is that high ambient temperature and probably strong, direct sunlight on the top cover reduce the cooling effect quite a lot, but it actually it's not faulty. Maybe some reflective foil covered wadding type insulation inside the cover may improve things?

I hope this helps someone. 

Simon


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

bump...


----------

